# A transcript of a conversation with 2011!You



## Ether's Bane (Jun 1, 2014)

In the TCoD Member Headcanons thread, I alluded to holding a conversation with myself from 2011.

Then, I remembered this thread. In an amazing coincidence, it was, in fact, from 2011.

Thus, this thread.

Post a transcript of a conversation with 2011!You.

(Refer to the old thread if you don't understand how to do it.)


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 1, 2014)

Time travel you say?

What the ever-swirling Schism... No. No for eyepatch's sake. No Davros-swarming way.
_Are you an older version of me?_
Yeah. But I'm not gonna tell you anything. Now go hide somewhere safe.
_Why?_
Because I think I might have caused a time paradox. Also there might be bad guys here since I landed here and not on Rax... Spoilers.
_Maybe there's solar flares. That might also have caused the volcano. By the way, are you in the Temporal Cold War?_
Luckily, I'm not involved in any time war. And when this sweetie lands somewhere she shouldn't, it usually means there's trouble.
_She? Like when they call ships "she" in Star Trek?_
Sort of. Anyway, hide in the house if there's time b...bees or whatever. Because paradox stuff. Bye!


----------



## Flora (Jun 1, 2014)

oh, hey, 2011!Flora was just after The Great Boyfriend Escapade! So I should probably give myself some advice after that.

_...uh.
_Hey there, sixteen year old self.
_Why is your hair wavy-ish again???_
Oh, right. Stopped perma-straightening. It was kinda killing my hair. Plus it's fairly straight as is, so long as it doesn't fuck up when drying. Anyways, I'm here to give you some news about your future!
_Oh, joy. Here's hoping it doesn't involve any more shitty relationships-
_That brings me to my first point! Stop being so scared about that. It happened once, it was shit, get out of it quicker next time. You're capable of it.
_uh. okay.
_Actual news: you get cast in two shows-
_WHAT.
_Really! At Naz and at Judge. Actually you play Chava at Judge and Shawn is your dad, which is REALLY funny when you go to college together and he still calls you Chava.
_Oh dear god Shawn.
_And! You'll end up kissing Matt at a party.
_...But he's GAY!
_I know. It'll be pretty great regardless. Also he goes to prom with you next year and is absolutely adorable about it.
_Awesome!
_On to college!
_Can't I just not?
_Calm down, kiddo! College is _awesome_. You meet a lot of awesome individuals, your roommate - well, your roommate a semester in, your other roommate moved out because the suitemates were pissing her off - and a bunch of friends included.
_Whoa.
_SPEAKING of your roommate, during sophomore year there will be a party. Your roommate will get drunk. KEEP AN EYE ON HER AT ALL TIMES.
_...okay?
_Actually sophomore year in general will be an adventure. Especially second semester.
_Do I get cast in anything?
_No, but a lot of your friends do and you end up seeing the spring musical three times.
_Oh. Is that why it's an adventure?
_No, that's because boys happen.
_Seriously? Do I date any of them?
_One isn't interested, and the other I have _no fucking clue about_ but he at least likes you a lot as a friend. Also he graduates that year.
_ARE YOU KIDDING ME.
_Yeah, that was my reaction too. It also may or may not be his fault I failed to keep an eye on my roommate at that party.
_Oh.
_Also he asks you to dance at another party.
_I THINK I LIKE SOPHOMORE YEAR ALREADY.
_Me too, kid. Me too.


----------

